# Power Wrapping Vs. Hand Wrapping



## jrbagadoughnuts (May 13, 2008)

I know a power wrapper is _most_of the timefaster &I've heard argument of how a power wrapper gives a tighter wrap, etc... & hand 

wrapping you can reverse a wrap, ormore accuratelycontrol rotation & or speed of wrap..just wondering how many people on here have & 

use apower wrapper vs those who hand wrap...And what do ya'll think are thier respectable pro's & con's?

Tight Lines & Full Coolers

* Thanks Brad for reigniting my interest in rod wrapping & congrats guys on the new Forum Sub Category


----------



## jrbagadoughnuts (May 13, 2008)

Sorry, just realized which area I posted this in...next time It'll be in the right spot I promise...


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey Johnny!!!!!!!

Good to hear from you brother. You need to link up with me...Lets do some fishing!!

As for your question. I prefer Power wrappers. I get a better conrtolled tension and more consistent wrap. I used a hand wrapper for about 6 rods, and it was great. But since I purchased power I am spoiled.

If you wanna toy around with the power wrapper let me know, I have my shop set up here at the house in Midway.

Another great advantage of a power wrapper to me is once you put a rod in it and lock it down, there is really no reason to remove until complete. With a handwrapper you have to move the entire set up around to get your tensioners to where you are working. With power the tensioners slide along the base of the wrapper. Making life alot easier.

I'll take a few pics of the set up tomorrow...


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

I hand wrapped for about 5 years back in the 80's but have used power wrappers since then. It is faster but hand wrapping has some advantages as well.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

WWW.fishing,

I am leaving Monday for 3-4 weeks. When I get back we may be able to work something out!!!!


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

I just got into the wrapping thing a few months ago. Hand wrapping for me is so much easier because i haven't developed a technique that i can use to ensure the thread is straight.

Matt-


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

i wrapped 20 or 30 rods on a hand wrapper then i wrapped one on a power wrapper and relized i had everything backwards

power wrapper all the way


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

hand wrapping is the way to go when you first start i think, it teaches you patience and you get disiplined very quick with it

i dont think you should be spoiled with a power wrapper at the begining, learn the art with hand wrapping then go up from there


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a power wrapper as well as several hand wrappers and use the one that feels right for the occasion. I have also wrapped countless rods on my lap using a fly tying bobbin.



Don't get the idea that tight wraps are the answer. You can get them too tight which will cause the rod to go 'oval' under stress and break. You should be able to adjust the guide slightly if required. You'll soon develop a 'feel' as to what's right.



I modified the thread carriage to apply tension to the thread spool rather than the thread itself. You can purchase carriages commercially which will do this.



I think that nice even wraps are possible using whatever method. Try both and make your own mind up.



If you can get one cheaply, go for it. JMHO. C2


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

> Your still putting thread on a blank wether with a machine or by hand.Hand wrapping sucks cause you get more voids cause you have to stop and move your hand back up to make a new turn.
> I dont think power wrapping or hand makes you any lesser of an artist as far as that goes.I wish i had a power wrapper when i first started 25 years ago.I still think power wrapping gives you cleaner work especially on guide underwraps.
> 
> On buttwraps and weaves you cant use the power wrapper ahyway but it sure is nice having a chuck to keep the rod from rolling backwards.Power Wrapper all the way.


i wanted one bad after i wrapped about 5 rods


----------



## jrbagadoughnuts (May 13, 2008)

yea, I think the power option is going to be my way to go.. I've wrapped a few rods 10-15 years ago with a hand wrapping system, but with 

the power option readily available today, I think this is the way I'm going to go.....now to freshen up on some multi-layer wraps..lol

Thanks alot for the imput guys...

Tight Lines & Full Coolers


----------



## ElJay (Oct 1, 2007)

I still hand wrap. Not a better wayI just enjoy doing it. I sitby my bar with a beer do a wrap and sort of zone out. Of course on a size 3 4or 5 guide Ithink handwrap is the only way to get those suckers on.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Working on a rod right now (ok, taking a break from working on a rod right now) and I am doing it by hand. reminds me how much I enjoy it. It is a little st croix 6'6" inshore, so not too much work to do by hand. I dont think I want to wrap a bigger blank by hand again because the underwraps just take forever. Just in the mood I suppose. persolnal preference for everyone I guess. I'll put some pictures up if it I can when Im done


----------

